# Superfatting



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, I've been thinking about superfatting. I do have a tendency to overthink things, so please bear with me.

Say I'm using Shea as one of my oils/butters and I would like the shea to be the ingredient that is superfatted, ie, the fat that isn't soaponified. If I mix all of my other oils/butters with the lye first, then add the shea last, have I accomplished my goal?

It seems to be obviously yes, but like I said, I can overthink things.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope.

The only way you can insure that shea is the oil that is superfatting is to Hot process and add a bit after the cook.

Bethany


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess I need to learn how to Hot Process.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

You can superfat with CP, but you can't be sure that it is the shea that is adding the superfat. just put 5% in the lye calculator superfat section. I'm not sure you would tell too much of a difference in conditioning value if you added a wee bit of shea at the end of the cook in HP or just set your recipe to 5% superfat on the calculator.

Are you already using a CP recipe that's superfatted? Remember your GM superfats as well so if your recipe is set at 5% then with GM it is even more. And I guess that goes for the FO's and EO's which are oils too which also add more oil.

Bethany
Edited to change HP to CP in First paragraph


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I always use at least 5% superfatting which is the default on the soap calculators.

I had asked previously why we don't add the fragrances to the oils prior to the lye as they are oils too.

It just seems to me, that if the lye is all used up, then you add more oil, then those are the oils that are not soaponified. But if I'm understanding this properly, in CP even tho you have reached trace, the lye/oil reaction is not complete.

So in HP, you complete the soaponification before you pour the soap.

Is this right?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, that's correct. Saponfication isn't done until the bars are firm enough to cut (well, that's the simple explaination of it) so if you add something even at trace, it will saponify.

HP completes the saponification once it is done cooking, so when you add whatever it is left over.

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Over on the dish they just had a scientific thread about this exact subject. No matter what order your put your oils and butters in, before or after, made no difference which oil was left at the end as your superfat. And when your soap is soaponified they couldn't tell also which oils were used to get the soap. As expected. So in essense you are superfatting with oils, butters, GM and even the carrier oils used to dilute your FO's or EO's. Vicki


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Funny I should find this thread. I've been 'thinking' also about GM being so superfatting. My soaps have been way to fat. Thinking on this further.. I realized that I am using milk from one particular doe, which is the only one I have milking at the present. Her milk has GOT to be high fat. so.. I am going to put my recipe through the calculator.. and make my superfatting lower than 5%. 
It's back to the soaping sideboard... ugggh. 
It's it ironic.. when you get something just right.. the least little change throws it all off.
Thanks for this thread.

Rett


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you soap at 5 to 6% on your lye calculator and then you add GM and either FO's and EO's that also have carrier oils, that is high enough. Otherwise you have soap that is just too soft or takes to long to cure. Not that you can make specilty bars like the salt bars, etc...but not for everyday soaping, there is just no need. Vicki


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Vicki. I already make allowance for FO's and EO's when I do my oils. ( I cut back on the oil by however much I will be adding) 
I melt all my oils.. have them in containers ready for soaping.. so it's ready when I need to make something.
If I decide on an EO instead of an FO.. I remove that much and save in container. Adds up after a while.

PS.. thanks on the lye making premix. I'm doing my calculations on making that ahead. Would save me loads of time. 
Now.. if you can come up with a handy dandy mold make ahead paper wrapper.. I would be in 'biness'


----------

